# Can I breed woma python x ball python??



## holysnake (May 27, 2009)

hi 
*was wondering if its poss to breed woma python x ball python ?

*what will be produce if possable?

*how much they sell for if possible?

somone on a facebook that lives in the home country of the australian woma python said that you can breed ball python min weight of 700g x woma python mac weight of 3kg. . . . Is this true?

Many thx all


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

The question shouldnt be can you it should be why would you


----------



## holysnake (May 27, 2009)

That's what I thought but he said its normal people always do it
Just want to know truth of the matter?


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

yes u can, its already been done in fact, they tend to be very bad tempered for some reason, not that attractive either. though no one has used a nice morph ball yet, an attractive codom could make all the difference, a cross has been done using a spider resulting in spider hybrids, proving the mutation will cross species in the same way as normal pairings.

rgds
ed



holysnake said:


> hi
> *was wondering if its poss to breed woma python x ball python ?
> 
> *what will be produce if possable?
> ...


----------



## essexchondro (Apr 9, 2007)

This is what you get - personally I think they look quite nice.

Picture taken from edmontonreptiles.com


----------

